# `equery b` vs. `qfile`: risultati diversi sullo stesso file

## SMiL3

buongiorno a tutti,

evidentemente mi sfugge agli occhi qualcosa di ovvio, ma come si spiega questa cosa?

```
blackhole ~ # qfile /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so

dev-python/wxpython (/usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so)

blackhole ~ # equery belongs /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so in *... ]

blackhole ~ # 
```

il problema fondamentale è che revdep-rebuild mi dice che il file suddetto non è associato ad alcun ebuild (è quindi d'accordo con equery)

```
blackhole ~ # revdep-rebuild

...

  /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xmms/General/libxmms_osd.so not owned by any package is broken! *** 
```

ma il file appartiene chiaramente all'ebuild, come peraltro sostenuto da qfile...

dove sbaglio?

revdep-rebuild è forse inaffidabile, ed è forse questa la causa per cui è la quinta volta in cui senza successo cerco di usarlo?

grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

non potrebbe dipendere solo da un mancato aggiornameno delle basi di dati? hai provato a reinizializzare q?

```
/usr/bin/q -qr
```

----------

## SMiL3

no, rimane uguale.

ma per quanto ho capito il problema non è di q, ma di equery!

che differenza hanno? evidentemente attingono da due database diversi, che non concordano, e questo fa confondere il mio revdep-rebuild...

----------

## SMiL3

inoltre, ho appena scoperto che i link simbolici creati da un ebuild non sono visti come files appartenenti a tale ebuild, non sarebbe meglio se lo fossero? o almeno, non sarebbe meglio se equery e qfile (soprattutto 'qfile -o') lo capissero?

----------

## Kernel78

 *SMiL3 wrote:*   

> inoltre, ho appena scoperto che i link simbolici creati da un ebuild non sono visti come files appartenenti a tale ebuild, non sarebbe meglio se lo fossero? o almeno, non sarebbe meglio se equery e qfile (soprattutto 'qfile -o') lo capissero?

 

e non sarebbe meglio se tu ti attenessi alle linee guida ?  :Wink: 

Se non sono passate 24 ore dal tuo ultimo post (e non ci sono altre risposte) non metterne uno nuovo ma modifica l'ultimo.

Grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Direi che è il momento per la migliore delle scuse dello sviluppatore: "Sul mio computer funziona".

infatti:

```
~ $ ls /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so

136K /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so*

~ $ qfile /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so

dev-python/wxpython (/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so)

~ $ equery b /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so in *... ]

dev-python/wxpython-2.6.4.0-r1 (/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so)
```

Sto usando:

gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1 

portage-utils-0.1.29

----------

## SMiL3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non sono passate 24 ore dal tuo ultimo post (e non ci sono altre risposte) non metterne uno nuovo ma modifica l'ultimo.
> 
> Grazie 

 

perdono! sono abituato a forum in cui non si possono modificare i post... sai com'è...  :Wink: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Direi che è il momento per la migliore delle scuse dello sviluppatore: "Sul mio computer funziona". 

 

anche io ho le stesse identiche versioni... curioso!

forse equery usa una sorta di database che non ho aggiornato?

continua a non funzionare, anche dopo che ho dato un emerge world bello completo...

dannato revdep-rebuild, strumento del diavolo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *SMiL3 wrote:*   

> forse equery usa una sorta di database che non ho aggiornato?

 

Non dovrebbe essere un db che aggiorni tu (ma al limite lo fa lui) e, nella fattispecie, dovrebbe usare (come qfile, peraltro):

/var/db/pkg/dev-python/wxpython-2.6.4.0-r1/CONTENTS

Usi qualche database come backend di portage? (cdb, sqlite, ...)

----------

## SMiL3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *SMiL3 wrote:*   forse equery usa una sorta di database che non ho aggiornato? 
> 
> Non dovrebbe essere un db che aggiorni tu (ma al limite lo fa lui) e, nella fattispecie, dovrebbe usare (come qfile, peraltro):
> 
> /var/db/pkg/dev-python/wxpython-2.6.4.0-r1/CONTENTS

 

e qui c'è

```
smile@blackhole ~ $ cat /var/db/pkg/dev-python/wxpython-2.6.4.0-r1/CONTENTS | grep _xrc.so

obj /usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_xrc.so [...]

```

 *Quote:*   

> Usi qualche database come backend di portage? (cdb, sqlite, ...)

 

immagino di no, dal momento che non so di cosa stai parlando  :Smile: 

me ne accorgerei dal make.conf vero?

----------

## randomaze

 *SMiL3 wrote:*   

> me ne accorgerei dal make.conf vero?

 

No, dal /etc/portage/modules

----------

## SMiL3

non esiste...  :Very Happy: 

deduco che sia no quindi.

da dove prendono i dati quei programmi? sul man non c'è scritto, devo proprio leggere i sorgenti?

----------

